# Foundation problems...



## flchoirboy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, my dad and I took on a project that another guy kind of messed up.  The previous owner(about 12 years ago) took a single wide(12' X 50') trailer and built a house portion over one half of it with an independent roof.  But, I don't think he got a permit to do this.  Anyhow, my concern is on the blocks he used for the foundation.  He used large base blocks(resting level on the ground) with 2 concrete block stacked on top of them.  From there, he placed a termite shield and placed his sills and so on.  He has plenty of blocking.  They are spaced about 6' apart under the foundation.  My main question is, should I continue the rest of the construction like this or does it violate code without any kind of concrete and anchorage?  Also, if I leave it like this is there a way to anchor down a house that is just resting on concrete block?

Btw, my dad is very experienced with building and has any tool imagineable...so what ever we have to do we can do.  I'm just concerned about codes because we haven't got the permit yet and I don't want them to make me tear down anything until i get it right.

thx!


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 25, 2006)

Florida building codes are different than most because of Hurricanes, sand and flooding, but I don't think what you have will pass _any_ inspection here, there, or anywhere. 

It may be time to get the jacks out and lift one post at a time and get a concrete footer in there, anchor straps, bolts and whatever else Florida requires.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2006)

Get the town dude in there to make it pass muster....
If you dont and you have a natural disaster....you own it.

I hate being the guy.....do what you gatta do.


----------



## flchoirboy (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry Square, what I meant to say is that he had kind of a pier and block foundation but it was very sloppy.  I thought maybe I could continue this type of foundation by pouring concrete and fastening the sills at each pier.  However, I wasn't sure if this method was acceptably anymore.  Also, I live in northern florida close to georgia and between the two coast lines.  So, I've looked at the wind maps and I think i'm borderline.  I will be going to the 'town dude' soon enuf.

thx


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 26, 2006)

The town dude will be more help than us.

Let us know what happens! Don't become a stranger, we're all interested to know what happens now.

Thanks for posting, 
even though we weren't much help.
Tom


----------



## flchoirboy (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey everyone, I really appreciate everything insp d and square.  I ended up going to the inspector today and he talked me into tearing the old structure down .....so, I went to a architect that I kinda knew a little and he told me he would do all 3 plans(electrical, wind, and floor/foundation) for $500 each for a total of $1500 for the 1500 sq. ft. house.  Is this a good price?  Also...what comes w/ these plans...I mean, does this cover how to build the foundation(slab or crawl space) and all or do I still decide how to do the foundation?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 29, 2006)

For $1500.00 he'd better specify the size of shovel you will need.

Yes, the blueprint will show the trench size for the footer and the depth of concrete, rock fill under slab, rebar, specific concrete PSI rating, etc.
If you can read prints, you will be fine. If you can't read prints, you're going to learn.

If you can budget this, you will be far better off than not doing it this way.

Keep us updated!
Tom


----------



## flchoirboy (Jul 29, 2006)

Thx square, now i gotta tear down this shack before i get started, fun!!, lol


----------



## flchoirboy (Aug 6, 2006)

hey guys, thx alot for all the comments!!!  Hate to bother ya again but, I'm in the process of tearing down this old place.  At the same time I'm trying to figure what I need for a foundation for the new place.  The good thing is that it already has the septic tank and well.  Also, my dad has every tool imaginable and an excavator (which is a SUPER plus).  However, I'm still shaky on what I need to start. I figured I could stake it off myself after figuring the setbacks(there was already a structure there anyway) since I'm pre-engineering and am very good with geometry and hands-on. I almost know I will need to haul in some sand to raise the level...and then get a machine to compact it.  Then, I will need a footer thats prolly gonna run about 16" wide and 12"deep....  Can I do all this myself( i know i can do it but don't know wuts required by surveyors or engineers) or do I need to go ask the inspector AGAIN....(which I don't wanna get on his nerves).

Of course, all these questions of mine maybe answered in the plans....but....
I was gonna go w/ the architect but one of my close friends(older individual) told me his uncle was a general contractor and he could let me look thru his plans and use one of them for free.  Would it be better if I used one of the recent plans and just have it signed by an engineer?  Would this be like the ones I would get from the architect?....I feel kinda stuck....I have about 15k cash for the foundation.  Also, the main reason we wanna get started is b/c my county may vote for this thing that increases the permit cost to 6k!!!!!
Anything?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2006)

You's guy's down in Fl have some pretty strict building codes that differ from county to county.
Yor best bet is to get the plans drawn to what you are going to build. This will keep the townie happy and you get faster results to your questions.
What is going to peeve the inspector off more is if they have to deal with half baked plans from something else, not all the questions you may have.

Those guy's don't mind being asked what next. Usually.


----------



## flchoirboy (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, merry (belated)christmas!  Anyhow, its amazing wut can happen in 5 months....I've decided that I'm going to have to stick with wut I had originally and just fix that up....So, I am currently redoing all the stuff inside.  Remember, its a single wide that someone built an addition over half...so it looks like half of a house and a single wide sticking out the side.  The only thing I am not pleased with is the roof of the part that is sticking out....if it had a regular roof I could put some paneling on it so it would match the house roof of the addition(the inspector in town said he doesn't care about paneling and stuff) and make it look great if i resell it.  What should I do?....is retrofitting peice of a roof a big deal, do i have alot of work?

And also, can I sell something like this?....I'm getting the property and trailer transferred in my name tomorrow, its on the deed as a 'trailer'.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2006)

It can be sold, just remember you'll be in a very narrow market and will have to find just the right person to buy it. A Snowbird would jump on something like this for a winter home at a low cost.
Glenn


----------



## Bigbobdallas (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry posted my post on yours and meant to start one of my own


----------

